

Warning about the article "SQL Injection" in current "PHP Magazin" - baha_man
http://www.christopher-kunz.de/archives/195-Warning-about-the-article-SQL-Injection-in-current-PHP-Magazin.html

======
tdavis
I don't know what's worse, the quality of the article or the fact that people
are still _writing articles about PHP-based SQL injection in web apps_. This
topic has been covered sufficiently and anyone who fails to escape input
should be put to death.

